# Barn Pigeons?



## Link (Jul 15, 2005)

I've got five barn pigeons mixed with a dozen birmingham rollers. What should I do about this? Should I leave the wild ones in the loft and let them intherbreed? Or should I release them far from the loft? If so, will they come back?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well Link, I suppose that all depends on whether or not you want to increase your pigeon population or not. Pigeons are equal opportunity lovers and could produce some very nice looking offspring.  

As far as coming back, there is a chance they will especially if they are accostomed to the shelter and food/water if provided, which I imagin you do.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Goal*

Do you want alot of pigeons or do you want Birmingham rollers? You can seperate them. It is up to you. Yes, many of the birds will return. But some may join other flocks. Try 50 mile then 100 miles. Make sure they have other pigeons at release sites. Possible food and water.


----------



## Link (Jul 15, 2005)

Thank you for your input. I have decided to keep the barn pigeons. All I want is alot of pigeons and some of those barn pigeons are good looking and could produce good looking offspring.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Good Choice*

Enjoy your birds and have watching them. And if you need anything just keep posting. God bless.


----------

